# Girlfriend's first trout!



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Morning All

Took my girlfriend up to Mio to stay at a fellow teacher's cabin for the weekend. On the drive up, we fished a section of the Rifle, where she caught her first trout, a 9" smolt! After that section, we fished a different bridge area, where she proceeded to catch her first brownie! Saturday we floated the Ausable, where she caught a couple more smolt. I landed a couple small browns, but nothing to speak of. On Sunday we fished the Rifle again, and had a blast. This was her 3rd day stream fishing ever, and she was casting like a pro!!! I landed a beautiful 15" male. She moved a pig (20"+) in one of the deeper holes, three times, but couldn't get a hook in him! She did an amazing job considering this was her first weekend ever trout fishing! We're leaving tomorrow for the Manistee river trail, then hitting the Irons area to fish some more! Somewhere in there Lake Michigan if I can get her out of the stream! Can't wait!!

Hully


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

That's great!

Congrats!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Very enjoyable post. Thanks.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice pic's and report. Looks like you had a great time! congrats to both of you, she'll be hooked for life now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's great. You'll love the MRT.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Great report Hully !


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Always cool to see pics like that, nothing like a smile with a first trout.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Great report and pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Great job! I used to fish the Rifle a lot in my younger days. Always an enjoyable stream until the tubers/canoers get going to heavy.

And keep that girlfriend happy  Hard to find one that enjoys stream fishing like that.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice job hully. That smile on her face says it all. Looks like u got a new fishin partner!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

New gear and fishing trips are easier to obtain when the significant other is into it. My wifes first brookie came from the Rifle, made the hunting property purchase on that river a lot simpler. Great pics have fun!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Cool, congrats...


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Geez...why not just turn that nice young lady on to crack while youre at it!

Seriously, props to you both.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

My wife hates fishing. She's like one of those ladies on the ugly stik commercial.


----------

